# Masteron & Winstrol Cycle Feedback Please



## Runner22 (May 11, 2011)

I'm looking for some feedback on my next planned cycle.  I have already completed a mild 8 wk strength and bulking cycle (TestE & Dbol) which ended in March.  Now I'm planning my 2nd and final cycle of the year and my goals are to reduce body fat to about 9-10%, increase muscle hardness, vascularity and strength.  I???m not necessarily interested in gaining any additional weight and if I were to lose weight while body re-comping, that would be OK.  Here are my stats and planned cycle.  Please let me know your thoughts and or suggestions ??? specifically around whether I should or need to add some Test Prop. 

Thanks!

Stats
Age-38
Height-5???7???
Current Weight-178
Weight Before 1st Cycle-168
Weight After 1st Cycle - 180
Current BF-14%

Cycle
Wks 1-8 Winstrol (oral) 50mg ED
Wks 1-8 Masteron 400mg WK (Split-Tues, Fri & Sun)
Wks 1-8 Test Prop 200-400mg??  Needed??
AI-Not planning to run unless I add Test Prop ??? then 25mgEOD & have Nolva if needed
PCT-Clomid 100/100/75/50


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (May 11, 2011)

there is no point in running masteron if your body fat is not in the single digits. bro the best way to get your bf down is diet. a better stack would be anavar, test p and a clean diet.


----------



## pyes (May 11, 2011)

wk 1-8 prop @ 500mg/wk (shoot it ED for best results)
wk 1-8 mast @ 400mg/wk (shot ed )
wk 2-8 winny @ 50mg/ED 

test is a base....you need it...dont leave it out. also 8 weeks a winny is a bit much for my liking. pct should be 100/75/50/50. You could probably get away with a 3 week recovery...maybe 75/50/50


----------



## Runner22 (May 11, 2011)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> there is no point in running masteron if your body fat is not in the single digits. bro the best way to get your bf down is diet. a better stack would be anavar, test p and a clean diet.


 
Thanks for the advice Superfly - my diet will be regimented and very clean.  On average, I will be consuming 3500 calories per day (50% Carbs, 35% Protein & 15% Fat).  The fat is sometimes higher, as I try to incorporate healthy fats along with variable days of low and medium carbs - just depends on how much cardio I  do (run, swim, bike).


----------



## Runner22 (May 11, 2011)

pyes said:


> wk 1-8 prop @ 500mg/wk (shoot it ED for best results)
> wk 1-8 mast @ 400mg/wk (shot ed )
> wk 2-8 winny @ 50mg/ED
> 
> test is a base....you need it...dont leave it out. also 8 weeks a winny is a bit much for my liking. pct should be 100/75/50/50. You could probably get away with a 3 week recovery...maybe 75/50/50


 
OK - maybe I'll cut the winny to 6 weeks (to be on the safe side) and will change my masteron split dosing to ED with the addition of the Test Prop.

BTW...I ran the very same pct on my last cycle and got bloodwork a week after stoping and my TT was just slightly higher than before I started (595).  Perhaps I'll give the shorter cycle a try.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------

